# Sandster 2



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry to be a bother but I inadvertently created a second sandster, trying to access SOTW on another device. Is it possible to delete this “member”?
Thanx. 
Sandy Cameron (sandster)


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

The world needs more sandsters! 😀


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

bandmommy said:


> I'll see what I can do!


Thank you, bandmommy!


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

ZootTheSim said:


> The world needs more sandsters! 😀


Thanks, ZootTheSim, but I’m having enough trouble keeping up with No. 1!


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't reply to yourself or you will break the space-time continuum.

Not good.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

pontius said:


> Don't reply to yourself or you will break the space-time continuum.
> 
> Not good.


It's like when you're at the barber, with a mirror in front and one behind, and you could see straight to infinity but your head gets in the way?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

This issue seems to be above my newbie pay grade. 
The only thing I can do is banish one of you forever. Maybe one of our more experienced moderators can be of more help.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

bandmommy said:


> This issue seems to be above my newbie pay grade.
> The only thing I can do is banish one of you forever. Maybe one of our more experienced moderators can be of more help.


Thanks for trying! One of me should be banned.


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Stop being silly and pay attention,... it is imperative that you and you2 do not cross streams, ( unless you are into extoplasm).


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey @sandster, I have merged the accounts back into one. You will be able to continue to use the original account to access the forum. If you need more help or have more questions, please use the contact us form to reach our support team.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------

